# Oceanside weight pull...



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Is anyone going to this event tomorrow?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish my car won't make it that far.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

not I but I would love to.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Aww I was hoping some others would be going. 

My aunt lives up that way and has a greattttttttttttttttttttttttt restaurant..mmmmmmm. So its weight pull then yummy food!!


----------

